
Kindle Fire UX Decisions Lead To Free Downloads - taylorbuley
http://gesturetheory.com/blog/2011/11/kindle-fire-how-to-download-any-book-for-free/
======
MrEnigma
I noticed the same thing about the kindle not deleting books when I was using
Kindle Library Lending. I had 30% of the book left, and my loan was up, but I
never left the book. I could turn the kindle (e ink version) on/off just never
went to the front page.

Finished book, went to front page and it was deleted. It's actually quite
refreshing to see the choice being made on the side of the consumer for once.

